# Aquasoil and RO/DI water?



## johnzhou2476 (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm sold on Aquasoil after reading all the great reviews on the product. Anyone want's to buy 100lbs of flourite from me? Here's my question, would you reconsitute your RO/DI water differently with Aquasoil vs. Flourite? 

With my current setup, to 100 gallon I add 2 teaspoon of Baking Soda for 1 degree of KH and 4 teaspoon of Equilibrium for about 10ppm of Potassium, 4 ppm of Calcium and 1ppm of Magnesium. (I don't know how much GH this raise). Would this method work with aquasoil or do I need to add more KH and GH?


----------



## johnzhou2476 (Nov 28, 2006)

Here's another question for you guru's out there. Aquasoil will reduce KH and GH, does that mean it will also reduce TDS?


----------

